# Scope Suggestion's?



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I just purchased a Savage model 12 in .223 any suggestion's on scope's? I will be useing it for Coyote's , Prarie dog's and target's. I'd like to keep it under $500.00


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I put a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14 on my .204 ruger and have been very happy with it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nikon has a Coyote Special scope that has a bdc for the 223 and 22-250.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Nikon has a Coyote Special scope that has a bdc for the 223 and 22-250.


I have a Coyote Special on my Remington R-15 and it is pretty cool. It has the BDC reticle for distance shots, but I must confess that it has been hard for me to sight in to my liking. Because the BDC is comprised of little rings instead of cross hairs, it makes it hard to get super tight groups. BUT it is great for quick shots and it has done the job quite well on rabbits on the run.

Also, the Coyote Special comes in Max-1 HD, matte black, and Mossy Oak Brush, so you should be able to match your sweet new Savage pretty well.

http://www.midwayusa.com/Search/#coyote ... 1-2-4_8-16

They also make matching rings for the scope in case you are interested


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

I just bought a Nitrex 6-20 50mm for my 22-250 and it is as clear as any Leupold for half the money.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

On my .223 I have a Nikon Buckmaster 6-18. Very good scope for the $$$$


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

With optics, as a general rule "you get what you pay for". Meaning that the higher the price, usually the better the quality. I am actually quite partial to Leupold scopes but that said I think that the best "buy" is a Tasco World Class scope. You can get better quality at a higher cost. You can pay less but with less quality. But the TWC is a good marriage of quality and low cost IMHO. At the risk of offending someone, Savage Rifles are in the "Ford, Chevy" category of rifles so a good "Ford /Chevy" Scope would seem to be practical. The TWC is just that. As for what power to get, it all depends on what you will be using it for. A 223 is "usually" used mostly for varmints and sometime at considerable distance so a relative high magnification is not a bad thing. A good variable is always a good choice and there have already been some good suggestions for power. My 2 cents.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Bax* said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon has a Coyote Special scope that has a bdc for the 223 and 22-250.
> ...


The funny thing about that is I'm a die hard Leupold guy, but I wanted to get the Nikon scope in the brush camo to match my Savage Predator...so I broke down and bought the Coyote scope...and what to my wondering eyes should appear but almost the best groups I have ever shot. I'm sure some of it has to do with the gun as well as the handloads, but I managed two groups of three around 1/2 inch at 100 yds, of the bench. I guess I liked it because the circle in the scope is the exact same size as the center circle on my targets at 100 yds.

Regardless, it's a good scope but I would also highly recommend as well as the ole' standby Leupold's.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gwailow said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing about that is I'm a die hard Leupold guy, but I wanted to get the Nikon scope in the brush camo to match my Savage Predator...so I broke down and bought the Coyote scope...and what to my wondering eyes should appear but almost the best groups I have ever shot. I'm sure some of it has to do with the gun as well as the handloads, but I managed two groups of three around 1/2 inch at 100 yds, of the bench. I guess I liked it because the circle in the scope is the exact same size as the center circle on my targets at 100 yds.
> ...


You know I got to thinking about that, and I think you are right. I think that they gun has a lot to do with it.

I think that my problem is that I cant get comfortable on my gun like I can with a conventional rifle. And that might be why my groups are so bad. I love the feel of the AR, but if I cant shoot the darn thing, its not worth much.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I love the feel of the AR, but if I cant shoot the darn thing, its not worth much.


I will do you a favor and take this stress out of your life; what is your address Bax? :wink:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

[quote="Huge29I will do you a favor and take this stress out of your life; what is your address Bax? :wink:[/quote]

We may have to work out a deal Huge

I have just been holding onto the rifle because of the Obama fear of banning ARs. And because it looks pretty sweet IMO.

But when all is said and done, I still like my bolt guns


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

no no no.. AR's FTMFW! -/|\-


----------

